# Friend brags about other friends



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

How would I deal with this?


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Just brush it off and try to change the topic. Change it a topic similar to what your friend is bragging about and then go back to a normal conversation. You can also try to have your friend talk more about themselves.

This is just one of those annoyances we have to go through life without any concrete solutions such as annoying mosquitoes, humid weather, or bragging friends but we have to learn to live with it. This is probably not the last time you are going to encounter this.


----------

